# Moody Pregnant Mare



## StaceyTanglewood (11 October 2007)

Help i have a broodmare who is 5 months in foal and has all of a sudden started being really moody with people and other horses ??? 

Has anyone else had this problem ??

I also put her on Baileys stud balancer about 6 weeks ago but im sure this wouldnt of caused it ??


----------



## no_no_nanette (11 October 2007)

We  used Baleys Stud Balancer for our mare last year, and have kept her on it this time around, and I wouldn't think it was that.  I think its probably hormones!  Beth goes through incredibly clingy and affectionate with people stage, even being jealous of attention that her foal at foot is getting, to being scratchy and irritable ....

I think its part of getting ready for foaling, and they start to distance themselves from both other horses and people, and "turn inwards".  I wouldn't be surprised if you don't find that she has changed again in a few weeks time.  Good luck!


----------



## StaceyTanglewood (11 October 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
We  used Baleys Stud Balancer for our mare last year, and have kept her on it this time around, and I wouldn't think it was that.  I think its probably hormones!  Beth goes through incredibly clingy and affectionate with people stage, even being jealous of attention that her foal at foot is getting, to being scratchy and irritable ....

I think its part of getting ready for foaling, and they start to distance themselves from both other horses and people, and "turn inwards".  I wouldn't be surprised if you don't find that she has changed again in a few weeks time.  Good luck! 

[/ QUOTE ]

yep ive used it on my mare and foal and my 2yo think its fantastic !!! just wierd that it start happening now she still has 7 months to go !! 

ive called the vet who inseminated her and will have a chat - im going down there with a freinds horse next Friday so could always put her on the lorry to and get her checked out x


----------



## mlm (11 October 2007)

my mare is just over 5 months and has started worrying when other horses come in and bolts around the field. i then go and get her and she is huffing and puffing and snorting really loudly. last week she choked on her food. yesterday she rolled in the field and looked like a hippo that had been in a mud bath. she used to be such a lady!!!!


----------



## ESH_Jess (11 October 2007)

we had a mare who was REALLY hormonal when in foal, she would show in season, behave like a stallion and was generally misserable with all the other horses.  if they looked over te fence at her she would run screaming, peeing (lovely!!!) and baring her teath at them!!! she was alright initally then got really moody, she did calm down a bit but was so unlike her normal self.  as soon as she foaled she was back to her normal self.  she is quite a dominant mare but she did get very stallion like!!!!


----------



## StaceyTanglewood (11 October 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
we had a mare who was REALLY hormonal when in foal, she would show in season, behave like a stallion and was generally misserable with all the other horses.  if they looked over te fence at her she would run screaming, peeing (lovely!!!) and baring her teath at them!!! she was alright initally then got really moody, she did calm down a bit but was so unlike her normal self.  as soon as she foaled she was back to her normal self.  she is quite a dominant mare but she did get very stallion like!!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

yep thats exactly what she does ????  i guess there isnt really a lot i can do is there !!


----------



## Tempi (11 October 2007)

bloss has bad mood swings - one minute she hates everyone and everything, the next shes grazing right up by the fence line next to the geldings


----------



## ESH_Jess (11 October 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
we had a mare who was REALLY hormonal when in foal, she would show in season, behave like a stallion and was generally misserable with all the other horses.  if they looked over te fence at her she would run screaming, peeing (lovely!!!) and baring her teath at them!!! she was alright initally then got really moody, she did calm down a bit but was so unlike her normal self.  as soon as she foaled she was back to her normal self.  she is quite a dominant mare but she did get very stallion like!!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

yep thats exactly what she does ????  i guess there isnt really a lot i can do is there !! 

[/ QUOTE ]

don't worry too much ours did settle down a bit towards the end (when she got a bit too big to be behaving like that!!!)  we were just a bit more carefull with her around other horses.  we had to put the mare out with her that was due with the balou foal as they were due to be going out with their foals together once they were born so they could socialise.  suus the other mare is really laid back and just wants to be friends so she was the ideal one as was quite happy not to be in charge. but it was quite funny beacuse every time suus moved an inch not even necessarily near dee she would scream at her, any way after about 2 weeks they settled down and then dee got protective of suus if anyone else tried to say hello over the fence to her!!!


----------



## StaceyTanglewood (11 October 2007)

well at the moment she is out with a 3yo and ius very protective over her - next month when i wean phoenix i will split them up !!

Im hoping that will work a little x


----------



## Enfys (13 October 2007)

I wonder if mares get the equivalent of swollen ankles, achy joints, permanently full feeling bladders, sore backs, annoying babies who kick all the time, cravings, swollen boobs, mood swings etc, etc, etc.

Some pregnant women sail through the whole thing with never a days illness feeling very calm (me, actually I was just in denial) others have the most awful time. Presumably it is the same for horses?

One of my mares has got very cresty (she's well covered, but not obese) her 'voice' has deepened, she's much more vocal, has got more affectionate to people and seems to have mellowed somewhat, although watching her over the last few days she has taken to distancing herself from the others in her group.


----------

